# Hong Kong



## Jimster (May 5, 2008)

Well, I am finally branching out from Europe and North America and have booked a trip to Hong Kong and the Philippines.  I am looking for all constructive advise I can get.  Where to stay; where to go; where not to go; where to eat and what to take?  I appreciate the help!


----------



## kiyotaka (May 5, 2008)

We were there in Oct. 06. Followed this itinerary using the public transportation (bought octopus pass @ the a/p) except "The land between" tour (excellent).

http://www.discoverhongkong.com/eng/attraction/itinerary/pdf/first.pdf

People of Hong Kong are very friendly & helpful.


----------



## Jimster (May 8, 2008)

A bump up to the top


----------



## Passepartout (May 8, 2008)

We celebrated Chinese New Year (of the Rooster) in Hong Kong. It was a package from Cathay Pacific an the HK Tourism board. We stayed at Harbour Plaza. Pretty deluxe with orchids in the bathroom and the like. If I was doing it again, I think I'd try the Miramar or even BP. They are just off Nathan Road, the main shopping street in Kowloon. Of course if the treasury is full, there's the Peninsula.

HK was a Brit territory for nearly a century, so all signage is in English as well as Cantonese. You will have no problems getting around. 

An earlier post linked DiscoverHongKong, so I won't duplicate it. That's sort of the definitive 'what to do' website. I'd plan on getting an Octopus pass for buses, trams, metro, ferries. Take at least a half day guided tour to get the 'lay of the land' then go for it. The locals are big on horse racing, there's a track in the city. 

Go for dim-sum. There are many restaurants. You can get a menu in English and/or with pictures. Restaurants in HK post menus on or near front entrances so you can see what's what.

Take the funicular to the top of Victoria Peak. Great views, and there's a mall at the top. DW found a ton of shoes she can't find anything like in the US. I know, it's a wife thing.

If you have time, you can take a train to the border and enter mainland China. We didn't do that because we've been all over China and weren't dying for another visa stamp.

Many say Macau is cool. Go. Report back.

All-in-all, We loved HK. Would go back in a minute. New year is a sort of weird time. Many shops closed, everyone's birthday, massive fireworks show in the harbor. The whole fishing fleet was moored in Aberdeen. It was a miles' square raft of boats tied together with families doing what families do.

Enjoy your trip, and if I think of any other must-do's, I'll add 'em.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Canuck (May 8, 2008)

If you like to shop check out Stanley Market.  Great "stuff", great food and great people watching!  The ride to get there on the double decker bus is have the fun!

I love Hong Kong so much, it's a pretty special place.  We will all look forward to reading about your trip! :whoopie: 

http://www.hk-stanley-market.com/


----------



## Hoc (May 9, 2008)

We had dim sum at Tao Heung.  It is a chain restaurant, but quite clean, and breakfast for the two of us was about $10.  We had about 6 dishes between the two of us.

Temple St. night market is great for shopping.  Everyone has to take a ride up Victoria Peak for the view.  The Intercontinental Hong Kong is a great hotel, but quite expensive.  People do rave about the Penninsula, but I haven't stayed there.

Other markets to see are the Ladies' Market in Kowloon, and the previously mentioned Stanley Market.  There are some nice temples in Hong Kong, and Macau across the bay is great if you like to gamble.

Public transport in HK is quite good, and relatively inexpensive, so don't plan on renting a car, nor on taking many cabs.


----------



## Hoc (May 9, 2008)

I meant to add that, if you wear suits, HK is a good place to get some custom ones at a bargain.  

Walk along the Tsim Sha Tsui waterfront on Kowloon -- it's quite relaxing.  The Hong Kong Museum of Art is there and worth a visit.  

While many people are, in fact, helpful and friendly, many of them do not speak any English (unlike when it was a British Colony and all of the children learned English in school).  Many of them have come into the city from Mainland China, so communication can be difficult at times.

People advocate eating food from the restaurants along the Temple St. night market, which have set up outdoor dining tables in the street.  I have also heard that there is some risk of getting sick, or even hepatitis from some of the seafood fished out of polluted waters, so be aware of the risk if you are going to take it.

We ate there, and the chili crab was very good.


----------



## Jimster (May 19, 2008)

I appreciate the information provided but I am willing to seek more.  I am particularly concerned now about where to stay.  Hong Kong Island or otherwise.


----------



## Canuck (May 19, 2008)

Staying in Kowloon is in my opinion the best area, the markets are close and it's easy to get around.  It's easy to get around in Hong Kong no matter where you are!  However, I have always enjoyed Kowloon over Hong Kong Island.  Hotels are pricey in any area of Hong Kong....if you have know budget the Intercontinental is AMAZING.  At the other end, the Salisbury YMCA, has private rooms that are nice, spacious and clean.  Check out the comments on www.tripadvisor.com  My Dad has stayed at the YMCA several times and has been happy with the accomodation.


----------



## Jimster (May 21, 2008)

*YMCA*

Thanks for the info about the area to stay.  As for the YMCA, it probably doesn't fit my bill.  My idea of roughing it or economizing is when I only have a two bedroom condo with a hot tub.   On the other hand, the Pennisula or Intercontinental may take some scheming to get a rate I am willing to pay.   I am the kind of person that enjoyed buying the complete set of Rick Steves DVD's.  The offer was buy 12 and get 47 free. :hysterical:  Now that is the way to do it.  If anyone has a good idea, let me know.  I have already consulted asiarooms.com and orbitz.com and some of the usual suspects.  I also have points and rewards at several of the major hotel chains, but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## kiyotaka (May 21, 2008)

We used Priceline to get Cosmopolitan Hotel Hong Kong. Had free wifi in the lobby, free shuttle to nearby shopping ctr & metro stop. Forgot the price but was very reasonable. Accommodation wasn't bad either.


----------



## DebBrown (May 21, 2008)

We were only there for a couple of days on the way to Phuket.  I used Hilton points to stay at the Conrad.  It was very, very nice.  It is part of the Pacific Place shopping center and has a subway stop a few floors below the hotel. It was a short walk to a wonderful walking/exercise trail that overlooked the city and Hong Kong Park.  Unfortunately the aviary was closed due to the bird flu but the tram to Victoria Peak is located there as well.

If you have the Hilton points, I'd highly recommend it.  I bet its pricey if you actually have to pay for the room. 

http://conradhotels1.hilton.com/en/ch/hotels/index.do?ctyhocn=HKGHCCI

Deb


----------



## jellson (May 24, 2008)

Staying in Kowloon is somewhat cheaper than staying on HK Island. The transportation system is so good anyway that it doesn't make a difference. Besides, there are lots of attractions in Kowloon as well. It is also worth going on a day trip to Macau. The architecture and food are amazing! I took the early a.m. ferry from HK to Macau, spent some 3 hours walking around the cobblestoned plaza with lots of old churches, and the magnificent ruins of St. Paul's church. Then I went to play at the Casino Lisboa for another 3 hours, had some fabulous Cantonese/Portuguese food and took the p.m. ferry back to HK.

Abt the Philippines, where do you plan to go? If it is Manila, then I definitely suggest staying in the Makati district, or EDSA district. If outside Manila, I'd suggest visiting the islands of Bohol, Cebu, El Nido in Palawan or Boracay.


----------



## Jimster (May 26, 2008)

As to the philippines, I have 2 timeshare exchanges (unbelieveably since they are hard to get).  One is on Boracay and the other is tagatay.  I also plan on going to Cebu but beyond that I don't know.


----------



## Jimster (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------

